# Problem mit den Beispielen von Apache



## thif (18. Jul 2012)

Guten Tag Java-Forum,

ich bin neu in der J2EE Welt und es hat sich ein Problem aufgetan.

Ich habe die Java EE IDE installiert und Apache Tomcat v7. Eine HelloWorld JSP hat auch funktoniert, also scheint auch soweit alles korrekt konfiguriert.

Jetzt wollte ich ein example ausprobieren das beim Tomcat mit dabei gewesen ist.

Ich habe den Ordner mit den examples mal angehängt. Das example, das ich ausporbieren will heißt chat. Die Dokumentation gibt keine Anweisungen her, was man mit den Examples anfangen soll oder finde ich die nur nicht?

Versucht habe ich etwas:

1. New Dynamic Web Project angelegt.
2. index.jsp, login.jsp, post.jsp in den Ordner WebContent kopiert.
3. Im Ordner Java Resources ein Package chat angelegt.
4. ChatServlet.java in Package chat kopiert.

5. Kontextmenü von index.jsp aufgerufen --> Run on Server
6. Seite öffnet sich Nickname eingeben -->submit -->404 The requested Resource is not available

Ich habe leider keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das jetzt zum Laufen bekommen soll.

Kenn sich irgendjemand damit aus und weiß wie man die Apache Tomcat Beispiele zum Laufen bringt bzw. hat das schonmal gemacht?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Shaun0 (19. Jul 2012)

Das hört sich an, als ob dir komplett die Grundlagen für Java EE fehlen.
Du solltest dir ein Buch oder gutes Tutorial suchen.
Z.B.: Java EE 6: Enterprise-Anwendungsentwicklung leicht gemach


----------



## thif (19. Jul 2012)

Danke Shaun0!

Der Buchtitel hört sich sehr interessant an, könnte das richtige für mich sein. Hast du selber auch schon was von Dirk Weil gelesen, mir hat jemand erzählt das die Bücher von Ihm anspruchsvoll ausfallen können?


----------



## freez (24. Jul 2012)

... ich empfehle dir auch unbedingt Lektüre zu dem Thema. Fürs erste was mit Java Server Pages und Servlet und dann kannst du dich ja tiefer hangeln mit Themen wie Struts, JSF, Spring ....


OK, zurück zum Thema ... so lernst du natürlich auch was 



thif hat gesagt.:


> 4. ChatServlet.java in Package chat kopiert.


Ich kenne das Beispiel nicht, aber aus deiner Aufzählung heraus vermute ich, dass die Java Klasse bis jetzt nur Servlet heist, aber keines ist. Man muss dem Servlet Container schon sagen, dass er die Klasse als Servlet behandeln soll. Dies kannst du zum einen über Annotationen an der Klasse ChatServlet machen, oder du definierst das Servlet in der web.xml in deinem Projekt.


----------



## thif (24. Jul 2012)

Danke freeze,

ich bin jetzt etwas weiter gekommen mit den Beispielen. Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich hier beschreiben was ich gemacht habe, aber erst wenn es dann wirklich richtig läuft. Es wirklich nicht schwer es sind nur ein paar source Dateien die man richtig im Projekt anlegen muss vermute ich.


----------



## Shaun0 (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo thif,

ich fand das Buch recht gut um das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten zu verstehen, dass Beispiel Projekt im ganzen aber nicht. Beispiele zum Anfassen kann ich die JBoss Beispiele empfehlen. Entweder über Maven installieren oder über die JBoss Tools.


----------

